# Stes Maries De La Mer Aire (Carmargue), an update...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick update on this aire.....

We returned from the Carmarque a few weeks ago and the aire that Eurajohn mentions in a previous thread.. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5788.html&sid=ff8b8ee582aae291b1841156e4163444 is still very much open for business. We noticed that the area by the disposal points has been completely refurbished and resurfaced since our last visit 5 years ago, perhaps John visited during this time and the aire was closed. In addition, on approach to the aire there is a large 'camping sauvage interdite' sign (wildcamping forbidden) and this could possibly infer that this applies to the aire as well.

When entering the aire you have to go through a manned barrier and pay €6 to stay the night. The large tarmacced car park and the servicing facilities is where a lot of vans stay but, if you want to be away from the main cluster of motorhomes you can drive past and travel down a rough gravel/sand track which runs adjacent to the sea and park wherever you like along this track, which incidentaly runs for quite a few kms, however, as you drive along, it gradually veers away from the sea so we found it is best to keep within a km or so of the main entrance and close to one of the footbridges that spans the saltwater canal that runs adjacent to the track otherwise you have a long walk to get over the canal to get to the sea. Don't think that you're going to get a freebie though if you travel several km's from the main area as a man on a moped travels down the track daily to collect the fees if you want to stay another night.

This is a fantastic aire if you are a sun worshipper and love to lounge on the beach and like to watch the birds (feathered variety!). What more could you ask for, The Med on one side with a superb sandy beach and a saltwater lake on the other side with flocks of flamingoes feeding in abundance. In addition, the lovely Gypsey town of Stes Maries is only a cycle ride away .

In addition, there is another aire in the town on the main route to Arles, but nowhere near as picturesque as the previously mentioned one at 'plage est' 
I would highly recommend a visit if you're in the area.

A few piccies to whet the appetite...









The entrance to the aire









Camping alongside the saltwater lake (sea to the right of the lake)









Flamingoes just behind the aire in the salt marshes.









Aire information sign on entering the town

pj


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Pete, this looks really good, a "must visit " soon... 
Great to be back huh ..  

Jim n' Jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Great to be back huh ..


err, no Jim, not really.. 

pj


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Did you get to see some of those wild Camargue horses whilst you were there Pete?


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Stes- Maries-de-la-Mare*

Thanks for that info, we are traveling down to the Med in three weeks visiting first Fontaine-de-Vaucluse and Pont de Gard then to the coast, this is the first time we will have visited this region, in the past we have alway stuck to the West coast .We will definately visit this site. Can anybody recommend any more nice aires enroute or from the Camargue down to the Spanish border. Would I be right in thinking that there may be a mozzy problem in this area?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

M&D said;



> Did you get to see some of those wild Camargue horses whilst you were there Pete?


Yes indeed, Judy went for a 2 hr ride along the beach from a nearby stables, £18 for 2 hours, thats about half the price of a ride out from a UK stable. Me? I kept the towels on the beach warm while she was away. :wink:

rommel said;



> Would I be right in thinking that there may be a mozzy problem in this area?


You would be absolutely spot on mate, when the sun goes in, the mozzies come out to play! Not too bad during the day tho, but put plenty of Autan on.

pj


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

You've beaten me to it, just got back from the S.O.F. myself and was about to post an update on the stes marie situation. we stayed a couple of nights at the beginning of the month. Exactly as your guess, when we were there in March the whole area had been blocked off / dug up / disconnected etc but now freshly refurbished and a wonderful place for a stay and at €6 per night a bargain.
In reply to rommel's question ref mossies, when using the service area here I was attacked by hordes of tiny black flies, at the time I thought them to be just a nuisance, however later that afternoon I realised that I had been bitten/ stung or whatever by the insects, the discomfort / itching lasted over a week and a group of the bites on my wrist caused it to swell quite alarmingly with the bites appearing to be full of fluid. I went to a pharmacy and despite the assistants apologetic comical description of the appearance of the bites as "ugly" prescribed some pills, spray and cream which did ease the discomfort. They have eventually almost disappeared although there is still evidence on feet arms and legs. This was the main reason we didn't stay longer, although for whatever reason my wife who was alongside me helping received none at all.

John.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Mozzies*

If like me you're one of those people who's convinced mosquitoes bite you more than everyone else, . I read an article that mentions mosquitoes do indeed have preferences.

People do differ, and the Mozzie can sniff out an ideal source from as far away as 65KM!! simply by our exhaling, C02 happens to be one of the molecules that mozzies find so attractive.

Mosquitoes use odour to sort attractive people from the unattractive people to find those that are most tasty, . So a plume of carbon dioxide and odours mix to act like a dinner bell to the mosquito, which lets them know a warm-blooded meal is in the vicinity.

Once within a metre or two, they then rely on vision and heat-sensing to make their selection. But it's the odours that give them that all-important first clue.

Take perspiration, for instance. that 'new' perspiration appears to be neutral to mosquitoes - that is, they show no preference for it over someone who's not sweating. But give that sweat a little time and the chance for bacteria to develop, it then becomes very attractive to the little blighter, so the odd shower isn't such a bad idea!


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*st maries aire*

Hi Peejay
We have just stayed a couple of night at st maries aire.fantastic location .If anyone stays there on a weekend the gypsy flamenco guitar players are a must to see in the village center at night.The only strange thing about the aire was that the grates in the road for grey water are also the cassette toilet and sewage tank dump ,i checked with the ticket man as this is the first ive come across.Down the coast there is another great free aire beach side at Valras plage next to the casino with free water and waste disposal round the corner ,its not listed in any aire de camping car books but quite busy when ive stayed. 
regards T.C.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It is a good one isn't it T.C.

You do find a lot of aires have this set up with toilet waste being poured down the same hole as grey waste, not particulary hygenic and the Caravan club wardens would have a dicky fit if they saw one! In this instance the location more than makes up for it though.

The Valras aire is listed on the excellent campingcar-infos site, you usually find all the ones the aires books miss on here, probably the best aires search facility on the web.

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> ................excellent campingcar-infos site,......................probably the best aires search facility on the web.
> pete.


And you can have it on your laptop if you get the disc from the site for 16.50€


----------

